# Embryo adoption



## jackie132

Hi,

Was wondering if anyone could explain why?

We undertook Ivf with donor sperm. 6 eggs retrieved, 5 fertilised and 4 to blastocyst. Very lucky! 

One implanted and now 6 months pregnant! Leaving 3 blasts. We will be complete and have a worry about the blasts, I couldn't destroy them but the clinic says we can't donate them to another couple suffering as we have! Does anyone know why? 

Ta x


----------



## Needababynow

They don't want the legal ramifications. It seems like a simple process but it would be much like adoption (in there eyes).


----------



## CanadianMaple

There are agencies that will allow it to happen. Where are you?


----------



## Needababynow

Sorta! If you wanted to donate eggs to me you could BUT they would have to be fresh, they would not let me have the ones you already have. Typically they would take your "leftovers" and use them for research. However, they prefer that a recipient and the donor to be anonymous so that there is no question of who gets the child. I'm in Virginia.


----------



## AngelNoelle

I know nothing about how the medical process works or the % of failure or pgs that result so please keep that in mind. :dohh: 

If you can't donate them and don't want them to be destroyed or used for research maybe you could go ahead and use them? If there is a high failure rate then the pgs may not take hold, but you gave them the best chance you could. If they took hold then could you give them up for adoption after birth? 

I realize that this is not the most convenient or easiest solution, but with my knowledge of medicine and law (which is none!) this is what I thought might be worth considering. 

Best of luck to you in your decision, it's a hard one, that's for sure! :hugs:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi everyone, don't mind me jumping in here. I am considering embryo adoption and have done a bit of research. In the US, it seems like donating your embryos to another couple is a pretty easy process. The only reason I could fathom why the clinic wouldn't allow it is the age of the mother (and her eggs). Not knowing the age or location of the original poster I don't know if that's that reason in this case but just wanted to throw that out there.


----------

